# Quadra 605 Won't boot



## guapo832 (Oct 13, 2007)

Someone gave me a Macintosh quadra 605 that he says worked the last time he used it, but that was probably 10 years ago. He kept it in his garage. It uses a magnavox color monitor. 

Anyway, when I tried to boot it up, I head the HDD spin up and saw the screen flicker, and heard the macintosh chime that you should hear when you turn the power switch on in the back. But no other activity after that.

I took the cover off and disconnected (one at a time) the HDD the FDD and the network card, still didn't show any other signs of life.

I removed the memory and reseated them. No luck.

There's a jumper near the cmos batter , didn't mess with it.

After reading the forums, I saw something called a p-zap. so I turned on the computer, and after the chime I held down option+apple+P+R to no avail.

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi, as you may well be aware, the Quadra 605 is quite dated (understatement) by todays standards. It was originally released in 1992 and ran OS 7.1 up to OS 8.1. It could only take a max of 36mb RAM which puts it in the catagory of very limited use in todays world. Probably word processing only .... then again it's probably got other tricks too.

Here's a link to assist troubleshooting your Mac.

Other than what I've said, I couldn't really advise what to do other than tell you not to spend much on it as there are more up to date Macs for sale 2nd or 3rd hand for relatively small amounts of $$$.

So, in todays world of high speed internet, Firewire transfers, USB 2.0 devices and other advancements in the fascinating world of technology, the Quadra 605 is a distant relative of the Intel Mac. Still useful, but the link is becoming ever more tenuous ...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Is there anything on the monitor? (image, colour, pattern, anything)


----------



## guapo832 (Oct 13, 2007)

No nothing comes up on the Monitor. Just a blank screen. The monitor is functioning correclty, I tested on a G3 and it works.


----------



## guapo832 (Oct 13, 2007)

I only care about the machine because it appears to be a nice vintage computer. I do not plan to spend a great deal of time or money on it. However I probably won't trash it even if it is broke beyond compare.


----------



## hifat (Oct 29, 2007)

iT SOUNDS TO ME LIKE YOU NEED TO REPLACE ITS BATTERY. 1/2 AA 3.6 VOLTS.... RADIO SHACK ABOUT 15.00.


----------



## chilkotardis (Feb 11, 2007)

Uh...no. Its a DESKTOP.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

chilkotardis said:


> Uh...no. Its a DESKTOP.


Uh, yeah... There are batteries on motherboards. They go dead. They need to be replaced.

A little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing.

The battery it needs is a 3.6V lithium. Radio Shack should still have it, though. I'd recommend taking the old one with you so you can match it up exactly.


----------



## chilkotardis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kay, my mistake, sorry.


----------



## macmedics (Nov 9, 2007)

The Quadra 605 and Performa 405 are famous for this problem. It's the battery. Trust me. See my website for more info on this topic, and I sell the 3.6 volt batteries as well. $8.79 shipped anywhere in the US. See this link for all the dirt on this problem:

http://www.macbattery.com/qud605per475.html

Dana


----------

